# Spot Hogg Hogg-It or Sword Apex 3rd Plane for 3D?



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I shoot a Hogg it and love it.Swords are also a nice looking sight but i never shot with one. I know one thing the Hogg it is bullet proof and super adjustable.I don't think i'll ever shoot another pin sight unless something better comes along, so my answer would be Hogg it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i rather have the spot hog.

you have to ask your self the question do i want micro adjust or not.

spot hog has micro adj and the sword doesnt. both r good sights but i think for 3d the hogg it will be much better.


----------



## Fdalebowhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought a Hogg it & sent it back the next day. I ordered a Sword & am totally pleased! The Hogg it was a pain in the ass to precisely adjust. The sword is simple & bullet proof! I guess me & Spot Hogg don't get along, all 3 things I ordered from them I sent back. Maybe it's me? The sword is AWESOME!


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

alfabuck said:


> I shoot a Hogg it and love it.Swords are also a nice looking sight but i never shot with one. I know one thing the Hogg it is bullet proof and super adjustable.I don't think i'll ever shoot another pin sight unless something better comes along, so my answer would be Hogg it.


Yeah, what he said, I love mine, I have the five .019 pins, and they are nice and bright, 2nd, and 3rd axis adjustments. And Spot Hogg is a great company to deal with.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

Sword Sword Swrod you can't go wrong with a Sword


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

*sword*

i have sword sights on both my hunting and 3d rigs just got the apex 3rd plane and really like it i have spotthoggs in the past and they are nice but imo not worth the extra money they cost


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Sword.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Big Johnc said:


> Sword Sword Swrod you can't go wrong with a Sword


Well said!


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Spot-hogg hogg-it


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Have you looked into the Axcel Armortech HD?

It's fully micro-adjustable. In other words, each pin is fully mircro-adjusted or can be gang-adjusted.

The fibers are super bright, and the sight itself is super sturdy!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have an ArmorTech but I'd look at those.

Spot Hogg Hogg-It. I have 2 Hogg-Its and a Hunter Hogg-It. I use mine for 3D, hunting and indoor spots. When I need to move it a .5" left or right because of lighting it's very simple and accurate year after year. Sword makes a very sturdy sight. But it has tracks for the pins and a clamp. You'll have wear if you use it year round for different games and it can be a pain to make tiny left-right adjustments.

On the Hogg-It getting your initial pin gap can be a bit more difficult. However, after some wear, sights that have pin tracks can be next to impossible to adjust precisely. The Hogg-It is generally considered a better target sight with a lifetime warranty. For a little 3D with your hunting gear and for hunting the Sword is plenty.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a Spot Hogg Hogg-It that I've had for a while, I use it for hunting right now.

I don't have the cash to get a new Armortech...but I will be getting one soon.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Sword Micro Apex awesome fibers, alittle heavy but bullet proff has marks to make very small adjustments and half the price.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Both are great sight's you cant go wrong with either. I think if you have the money spend it!


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

I have both and like both, the Sword is just as good but doesn't have mico adj, as stated above, and it is a good bit less expensive....I think you will be happy with either...I also have a Toxonics solo plane you may want to look at those also...good luck with your choice...


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a sword and a spot hogg and I prefer the sword honestly. I actually took the spot hogg off my bow.


----------

